# My Tegu is BLOATED?



## Bwindi (Sep 18, 2010)

So... I walk up to my little dinosaur's cage and he is CHEWING on a piece of his substrate. Of course, he swallowed it. 

I was like huh... okay, get all impacted then. eghhhhh....

I fed him some eggs cause he must have been hungry if he was chewing on wood. 

It is now the next day, and the little guy feels like a balloon! I gave him a warm bath but I am concerned. 

I think I am going to wait another day and see how he is doing then make the decision of bringing him to the vet.

What do you all think?

--Oh yeah, he is a hatching. Born in July sometime.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 18, 2010)

He's probably impacted, though how severe we cannot know. Keep up the luke-warm baths and try a little cod liver oil. I think I read somewhere that a bit of natural yogurt can help. 

Good luck,
John


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

I would keep giving him the warm baths about 2 to 3 times a day if you can. I don't recommend feeding anything solid to him right now like pinkies or fuzzies in case he is impacted. This will make things worse ( because of the hair ). like John mentioned you can put some cod liver oil ( not a lot just a few drops ) into the the ground turkey. If he doesn't eat you can get some chicken/turkey baby food and mix that up with the cod liver oil. Hope he will lick it up so you don't have to force feed him. Make sure he drinks a lot of water and the basking spot temps are right ( 100-110. If he is impacted he will try to poop like my female Tegu did in the video below ( side to side ). You might want to take him to the vet to get a XRay done and go back in a week or so and get another one done. This way you will see where the object is located at and later on if it moved. Do you feed him inside the enclosure ? 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/txrepgirl#p/u/27/kBEoZOxVxQI" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/txrepgirl#p ... BEoZOxVxQI</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Bwindi (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I feed him outside of his enclosure. I just walked up on him, in his cage, and he had a piece of substrate in his mouth (and was chewing on it).

UPDATE

He doesn't look bloated anymore and seems very active! I am wondering if it was the eggs that possibly gave him gas?


----------



## Orion (Sep 19, 2010)

Just keep an eye on him. Check to make sure he has regular BMs. Look to see if he starts to get lethargic and slows down or changes his behavior or routine. My Tegu had a habit of ingesting substrate, I would always see it in his poo. Then one day he got stopped up and could not go, he did not move much. Took him to the vet and they scanned him and found a blockage. We the vet tried a few things, one med was the same thing they give to cats for passing hair balls, and we kept soaking him a couple times a day. After a few days he was having trouble breathing. Back to the vet, they tried soaking and a few other things but to no avail. The last thing we wanted to do was have surgery, but in the end he needed it. That was a couple months ago he is fine now. He is on news paper and his dumb @$$ :bang still tries to eat things that arent food.


----------

